# Autosleeper Harmony Manual



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Can anybody tell me where you would get hold of a manual for an Autosleeper Harmony? Is there an electronic one available anywhere? Website?

Would be very grateful, many thanks.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi what year is your Harmony ?

Wyn


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have a Harmony 1991 and got a manual from Autosleepers, just give them a ring with the details of your van and they will send one to you, I cant remember what we paid for ours

Autosleepers 01386 853338

they are very helpful

Anne


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

do not have the van yet but it is the one I want. This will be my first motorhome and I want to go into purchasing with knowledge... I hope this makes sense and you do not think me mad!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Makes sense in a way, 

but all the manual tells you really is how to work everything and some trouble shooting and wiring diagrams, 

you would be better asking what you want to know on here, if you lived near to us you could have had a play about with ours


Anne


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a very kind offer but I live a long way from you unfortunately. Yes I will be asking questions as well but I really like to do my homework. This is at least my second year of looking at motorhomes and I think now I am close to taking the plunge.

It looks like an ideal starting motorhome for a a lone motorhomer that needs to carry bikes.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

It is a great starter one, so good in fact we wont part with ours,

everything is compact and easy to use, ours is a 1991 so quite old, the newer ones are easier when it comes to making the bed up,
we did enquire with Autosleepers about them putting the new style sliding beds in but they said they couldnt, something to do with the floor.

I am sure you wont regret buying it I know we haven't


Anne


----------

